# SSL Zertikat?



## Sebigf (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weis nicht genau, obs hier wirklich reinpasst. Daher nicht übel nehmen.

Es geht darum, dass ich bei meinem Anbieter (1&...) einen Root-Server gemietet habe, und dabei auch ein SSL Zertifikat inkl. ist. Nun ist es aber so, dass ich eine andere Domain SSL schützen lassen möchte. Diese ist aber bei einem anderen Provider angemeldet.

Wie muss ich vorgehen, wenn ich nun für diese Domain auch ein SSL Zertigkat möchte?

Was kostet es?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Dein Thread ist hier schon richtig plaziert.

Für die andere Domain hast Du nur Webspace oder auch ein Root-Server?
Ohne Root-Server sieht es sicherlich schlecht aus, denn die Zertifikate gehören in z.b /usr/local/ssl/certs/ und dazu brauchst Du Root-Zugriff.
Evtl. ist es auch bei einem virtuellem Root-Server möglich, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
Jedenfalls sind die Zertifikate Domaingebunden und nicht an den Webhoster.

Da die Werbung hier über deinem Thema grad so schön passt aber ja immer wechselt, kopiere ich dir mal die Links.
Dort findest Du Infos zu den Preise und auch wenn dein Hoster kein SSL anbietet.



> *Alles zu SSL-Zertifikaten*
> Tech-Guide zur Server-Sicherheit Jetzt bei VeriSign downloaden





> *SSL-Zertifikat - 89,- €*
> Class 3 128 bit Zertifikat mit deutscher Abwicklung





> *SSL-Zertifikat ab € 19/J.*
> SSL-Zertifikate in nur 10 Minuten inkl. kostenlosem deutschen Support





> *Free SSL VPN White Paper*
> Sichere Remote Access-Optionen im Vergleich: IPSec VPNs vs. SSL VPNs


Ich habe mir die Seiten jetzt nicht weiter angeguckt, aber zumindest die ersten 3 dürften interessant sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sebigf (19. Juni 2005)

THX für die Antwort.

Es ist so....

Wenn ich das so sagen darf....

Server bei 1&* und domain liegt bei schlundtec.de
Das mit dem SSL brauche ich imho eh nur zu testzwecken für scrips und für nix anderes. 

Von daher währe eine Lizenz eh nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Ich weiss nicht wie es sich mit bestehenden Zertifikaten verhällt.
Aber Du kannst auch ein "Testzertifikat" generieren, das wird dann halt vom Browser als nicht vertrauenswürdig eingestufft weils ja nicht offiziell zertifiziert wurde.
Da Du das Zertifikat aber ja selbst generierst, kannst Du dem Browser ja unbesorgt erlauben es trotzdem anzunehmen.


----------



## Sebigf (19. Juni 2005)

OK, aber "WIE" muss ich das genau machen?

Gibts tutorials? Anleitung wo genau erklärt wird?

Danke


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Hmm, da ich Eisfair-Linux habe und das da ganz anders läuft als üblich, kann ich dazu nichts spezielles sagen.
Am besten guckst Du dazu mal in der Online Dokumentation zu deiner Distribition nach, dort sollte es eigentlich Schritt für Schritt erklärt sein.

[edit] Auf jedenfall solltest Du dann auch gleich nachlesen wie Du dein jetziges Zertifikat sichern/zurückspielen kannst, ansonsten könntest Du u.U. ein Problem bekommen. [/edit]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2005)

Die Zertifikate werden mit OpenSSL erstellt.
Damit ist es auch moeglich sich eine eigenen CA (certification authority) aufzubauen und damit die selbst erstellten Zertifikate zu signieren.
Das Zertifikat der CA kann man dann z.B. auf der Website zum Download anbieten. Dieses muss dann vom User in die Liste der vertrauenwuerdigen Stammzertifizierungsstellen (ich glaub so schimpft sich das in Windows) importiert werden und dann sind alle von dieser (also Deiner) CA signierten Zertifikate gueltig und vertrauenswuerdig.

Anders laeuft das ja auch mit den VeriSign-Zertifikaten auch nicht. Die Zertifikate von VeriSign, etc. finden sich auch in dieser Liste. Wenn Du die dort rausschmeisst wirst Du auch auf anderen SSL-Seiten, mit Signaturen bekannter CAs auch diese lustige "Vertrauens-Frage" gestellt bekommen.


----------

